# Glenn Robinson - "Sixers a bad experience"



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> *New number, old face*
> 
> Glenn Robinson wore No. 31 during his two seasons in Philadelphia, but he wasn't about to ask for it from the Spurs, who signed him on Monday. Not because popular Spur Malik Rose, traded to the Knicks on Feb. 24, wore the same number for most of the past eight seasons. Robinson just wanted to cut his ties with the Sixers. "I'm going to retire No. 31," Robinson said. "I don't want it anymore. That was a bad experience."
> 
> Robinson considered asking for No. 13 until he learned the Spurs had retired that jersey in honor of James Silas. He chose No. 3.


What an *******, I hope he gets injured again and gets cut right before the playoffs.

Link


----------



## CCPhillyCat (Apr 10, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing: "Robinson a bad experence." They don't call him Big DOG for nothing.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

it's true. He had a bad experience in Philly and wants to get over it. Let the man breathe


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

adarsh1 said:


> it's true. He had a bad experience in Philly and wants to get over it. Let the man breathe


He created the 'bad experience'. He could play good enough to prevent a rookie from starting in front of him then he wouldn't have had this 'bad experience'.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

People with no heart, no desire, no toughness and no hustle are always going to find playing for Philadelphia teams a "bad experience"...good riddance you little *****...you won't be missed.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Haha. #3. What's that stand for 0-3 from the field like he was last night? :laugh:


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Us Sixer fans: "Robinson was a bad experiment"


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> Haha. #3. What's that stand for 0-3 from the field like he was last night? :laugh:


It stands for the number of teams who would have cut off their right arm to get rid of him before San Antonio picked him up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

rawse said:


> It stands for the number of teams who would have cut off their right arm to get rid of him before San Antonio picked him up.


LOL! Even better.

You know what's funny about this though, he's talking about his experience this year.. because nowhere does he say his experience in Atlanta was a bad one. He'd be perfectly fine with putting up empty points on a team that's losing 60 games a season.

Remember the team's record last year when Iverson was out and Robinson was playing? Terrible. He'd put up numbers but they didn't make any kind of a difference.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyPhanatic said:


> You know what's funny about this though, he's talking about his experience this year.. because nowhere does he say his experience in Atlanta was a bad one. He'd be perfectly fine with putting up empty points on a team that's losing 60 games a season.


You never know. Maybe he's a stat padder. He certainly seems like one, I remember him and Ray Allen had a little 'misunderstanding' about taking shots in Milwaukee.


----------



## MVPlaya (Oct 12, 2003)

#3 haha he think hes Iverson.

I never liked him. He was a horrible player. He is definately not the type of player you want to start on a Champrionship team. He had to desire to win. His defense was worst than just playing 4 on 5. 

He's mad that he was OWNED by Iverson, haha.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

He's the classic underachiever. His worth was always overvalued. 

Remember when he demanded the first $100 million dollar contract out of college? The Bucks owner said, "the team isn't even worth that much"?

Players like him was the reason behind the latest CBA - the capping of rookie salaries.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

alleninsf said:


> He's the classic underachiever. His worth was always overvalued.
> 
> Remember when he demanded the first $100 million dollar contract out of college? The Bucks owner said, "the team isn't even worth that much"?
> 
> Players like him was the reason behind the latest CBA - the capping of rookie salaries.


Yeah, what a punk. In the end I think he ended up with an 80 million dollar contract, still ridiculous for a player like him.


----------

